
Trump signs an executive order taking direct aim at social media companies - androng
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/28/trump-social-media-executive-order/
======
vulcan01
Already a discussion about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23342161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23342161)

